# A Good Day Out Out of Miami.



## mike1225 (Jul 23, 2018)

My Buddy invited me to come go fishing along with his Dad & another friend. I have never seen as much weed but we were able to find some under the birds & around a few turtles. Oh yeah & one cross tie.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful fish and quite a haul. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 23, 2018)

Awesome day!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 23, 2018)

Good Job !
Them Dolphin are one of the Funnest fish to catch that swims , Eat good too..
I like to drift with the Weed lines and send baits to different depths , especially during the Mid Day times.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 24, 2018)

That looks like it was a blast of a day!  Nice catch!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 25, 2018)

Great job on that great haul!!!
How many miles from shore did y'all go?
The water looks nice and calm!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 25, 2018)

He could have well been out a lot farther, but it gets deep in s/SE Fl really quick, so they could have caught those while he could still see people on the beach. I lived in WPB for a bunch of years. A mile out is pushing 100'.

OP, very nice bunch of fish.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like a blast.  Congrats


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 26, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> He could have well been out a lot ****her, but it gets deep in s/SE Fl really quick, so they could have caught those while he could still see people on the beach. I lived in WPB for a bunch of years. A mile out is pushing 100'.
> 
> OP, very nice bunch of fish.


Why did far ther get deleted? I wasn't aware it was a swear word.


----------



## trubluau (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like you had a blast. That makes for a fun day for sure!


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

We caught most of the fish at about 1100 feet. I think we fished mostly from 12-18 miles out. We caught some closer in but went searching for floaters & bigger fish a little further out. That's what I like about Miami. You can catch all kinds of fish & not lose sight of the buildings. You can spend more time fishing instead of riding forever.


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice Bull!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> Why did far ther get deleted? I wasn't aware it was a swear word.



Apparently it picked up the first 4 letters, what's that spell?  I wouldn't have thought it would go for words inside words.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 26, 2018)

Chartered out of Miami/Key Biscayne once years ago, and tore up the mahi. Talk about a fun day. Those are great fun to catch, and like you said, you don't have to go but 8-10 miles out to get into the fish.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks CK. I would have never thought of that. In fact, I’m surprised that particular word is even banned. I mean, I realize most hunters don’t ever do that kind of thing, especially when in a group of people at deer camp. But banning it is a little strict to me. Maybe I’ll quit the forum.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 26, 2018)

mike1225 said:


> That's what I like about Miami. You can catch all kinds of fish & not lose sight of the buildings. You can spend more time fishing instead of riding forever.



My sentiments exactly. And if a storm kicks up you can be back in the inlet pretty quick.


----------

